# The Hopper Cafe - Hope Valley



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

I've visited this coffee shop a couple of times now and I have to say, they serve a delicious flat white.

They use beans from Smith St. coffee roasters in Sheffield (peak blend I believe is the particular ones that they serve)

I'd recommend popping by if you're ever in hope valley.

They are based in Hope, Hope Valley, Derbyshire.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

I have relatives in the Peak District, so will bear this in mind next time I am in the area. Many thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes definitely worth popping in if you're nearby. We have a caravan in Bradwell just up the road


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Gutted I only just saw this, I was visiting my mum in Edale last weekend!


----------

